

Giving away SliceHost invite - robmnl

If anyone needs a SliceHost reservation, drop me an email.
======
wmf
Wow, that must be some good hosting if you have to get an invitation for the
privilege of paying for it.

~~~
robmnl
yeah, it's crazy. they've been swamped. doesn't look like anyone's interested
anymore, I received no email :)

I'll go with EC2 or Softlayer instead.

